

Ecuador breaks US trade pact to thwart 'blackmail' over Snowden asylum - crowhack
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/27/ecuador-us-trade-pact-edward-snowden

======
sp332
That article is very confused. It starts by claiming that Ecuador did what the
letter said. Then it points out that the letter is not an official document
(it was unsigned). Then it concludes that everything in the letter is still
true, even though the Ecuadorian government pointed out that it isn't.

------
mtgx
Shouldn't they have waited until they actually have Snowden? Isn't he in
Russia now?

